# Chronic Pain



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Anybody find a antidepressant that works good for Chronic functional abdominal pain???


----------



## dakubba (May 1, 2002)

I am currently on Elavil and it seems to help for awhile then the pain kicks by mid morning and mid afternoon. My doctor has me taking Tylenol whenever I feel necessary, but not more than the recommended dose. It seems to help quite a bit.Tylenol is easier on the digestive system.


----------

